# 15 watt cfls



## Raw Dog (Jul 2, 2009)

Can one grow seedlings and clones using 15 watt cfls? If so then how long before using stronger light like a T5 or MH?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 2, 2009)

clfs are only really good for dropping into a vegging canopy. it could be done, but you'd need LOTS, real close.


----------



## Raw Dog (Jul 2, 2009)

i saw this video on youtube and the dude was using 2 thats why i asked imean i dont know what that dude was doing


----------



## Growdude (Jul 2, 2009)

Raw Dog said:
			
		

> Can one grow seedlings and clones using 15 watt cfls? If so then how long before using stronger light like a T5 or MH?



Seedling or clones Im sure you could, you would need more light as soon as it starts to get tall (stretching).

Good intense lighting keeps them short and bushy with nice tight internodes.


----------

